# Google betrayed firefox?



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2010)

Firefox has been promoting google as a home page in most of its release

But why did google land into chrome project in the name of open source

is it not a betrayal to firefox?...

now when we open firefox opens its home page ...google homepage has a install chrome now button...wow what a way of diverting FF user to chrome


is google just not playin with open source and exploiting firefox?

in my opinion chrome is just a spy project to conquer the internet market and establish monopoly

FF is mostly influenced also by google not to be competitive...  increase its market share...

Chrome is just one word spyware


----------



## 6x6 (Sep 26, 2010)

dil pe mat le yaar, mar jayega 
its open world, you have choices..,


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2010)

A Firefox user who likes Firefox will keep on using Firefox. Google Chrome's extensions are a joke compared to XUL.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 27, 2010)

6x6 said:


> dil pe mat le yaar, mar jayega
> its open world, you have choices..,



you dont understand google's strategies...you r another google victim


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 27, 2010)

^^ we know MS strategies too.. but do we use IE ?? As, ICO said.. people who use FF will use it.. rather.. i wud say.. users who dont make sense and want to use Chrome.. or any other shi**y browser for tht matter... deserve using a shi**y browser...


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 27, 2010)

hahaha well I agree with 6x6...and I do not think anyone is being a victim of google by using their browser. As for the spyware comment, many of the features which send usage information can be turned off easily.

The title of your topic is very wrong. AFAIK Google and FireFox did not have any mutual agreement to not develop a competitive software. In every industry the successful is always imitated (take iPhone for example, after its launch you can notice that nearly evey phone maker has launched full touchscreen) by others...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 27, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Firefox has been promoting google as a home page in most of its release


And Mozilla is being paid by Google to do that. Correct me if I am wrong.



> But why did google land into chrome project in the name of open source
> is it not a betrayal to firefox?...


Google were using the Webkit engine for chrome. It's based on LGPL and thus their modification needed to released with source. Also Google found that it would be smart to make it Open Source for community support and faster releases. Simply put, an Open Source core (Chromium) suited beautifully, to which they added their proprietary technologies to make Chrome.



> now when we open firefox opens its home page ...google homepage has a install chrome now button...wow what a way of diverting FF user to chrome


Yup. Smart marketing. Somehow I doubt though you see get chrome ad with FF home page though.



> is google just not playin with open source and exploiting firefox?


Nope.



> in my opinion chrome is just a spy project to conquer the internet market and establish monopoly


You are wrong. The "collection data" in Chrome can be disabled if you wish. Also there is a project called Chromium which is basically a 100% open source project on which Chrome is based on, check it out. It's free of any collection from google and is completely FOSS.



> FF is mostly influenced also by google not to be competitive...  increase its market share...


lolwut?



> Chrome is just one word spyware


Nope


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 27, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> hahaha well I agree with 6x6...and I do not think anyone is being a victim of google by using their browser. As for the spyware comment, many of the features which send usage information can be turned off easily.
> 
> The title of your topic is very wrong. AFAIK Google and FireFox did not have any mutual agreement to not develop a competitive software. In every industry the successful is always imitated (take iPhone for example, after its launch you can notice that nearly evey phone maker has launched full touchscreen) by others...



Mozilla Extends Lucrative Deal With Google For 3 Years

is that not a deal


victim in the sense ....we r all tracked with our search queries ...chrome makes it still easy ...dont u think it violation of freedom


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 27, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Mozilla Extends Lucrative Deal With Google For 3 Years
> 
> is that not a deal


It is and it has the bearing that Mozilla will "bundle" Google search with the offering at their website. Not the reverse. Google are not bound to do anything.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> But why did google land into chrome project in the name of open source
> 
> is it not a betrayal to firefox?...



than you can pick any 2 Open Source OS & pit it against one another.



gopi_vbboy said:


> now when we open firefox opens its home page ...google homepage has a install chrome now button...wow what a way of diverting FF user to chrome



better switch to Yahoo. if Firefox itself got no problem to use a hompage that advertise a different browser, why should other have? its that much simple.



gopi_vbboy said:


> in my opinion chrome is just a spy project to conquer the internet market and establish monopoly



till now Google playing fair. but its ambitions are definitely questionable.



gopi_vbboy said:


> FF is mostly influenced also by google not to be competitive...  increase its market share...
> 
> Chrome is just one word spyware



Firefox existed for so long (maybe a decade) is beaten by a newcomer in both speed & security. stability too.


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 30, 2010)

When it comes to business,very less companies[big ones] are helpful and friendly.All are in their profit...

Google and Microsoft are exceptions...Google will show you new tricks in coming days.It even used Facebook for data to help make it's new social networking service "googleme"...they're very selfish...


----------

